# Tie down straps for your hammock



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Instead of buying expensive straps to go around the tree, just go to the local hardware store or auto parts store and get some tie down straps - and not the ratchet kind. These can usually be found in the truck accessories department.

Just put the strap around the tree and attach your hammock to it. There is no tying knots or anything else. And the strap is easier on the tree then a rope.


----------



## lambdahammock (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you for this

It'll save me and many others the headache of ordering expensive straps online

out,
https://bestcampinghammockgear.com


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

I think this site helpful for you. 

Can You Really Find Top 10 Best Camping Hammocks of 2017 » Camping Heaven


----------

